# Scammer List



## Mudge (Nov 24, 2004)

I keep getting source checks for websites, that are scam/selective scams many of which are run by ONE DAMN PERSON.

Thanks to FCONTACT for collating this list.

*Reminders:
* No source checks on the board
* Most websites in some capacity, are going to scam you. Partial shipments, or first shipments legit and larger orders fake, etc*

fitwork@hotmail.com is the top scammer

Here's a list from a few boards:
By no means should you not do source checks. Always do them.. even If you get a name from a MOD.
New additions
Stay the hell away from these sites, there all run by one guy Angelfire/ torch
www.deca-sustanon.com
www.anadrol.net
www.anabolicsteroids.org
www.decadurabolin.net
www.dianabol.net
www.sustanon250.org
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
www.anabolicsteroidspharma.com
http://www.geocities.com/wyyy9/mylist.html
www.pharmaeurope.com
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
bullsperm@elitefitness.com
catpiss@elitefitness.com
dogshit@elitefitness.com
rocco141@hotmail.com or elitefitness.com)
roco141@hotmail.com or elitefitness.com)
.................................................. ...................
58502-232ipharmacy@hotmail.com
Abs4ever@hotmail.com
Access4all@hotmail.com
Adco70@hotmail.com
admin4bio@hushmail.com
Aggressivehealth@royal.net
aka_roid_rage@hotmail.com
Alexmunhoz@operamail.com
alphafing@yahoo.com
americansupplier@hotmail.com
Anabol_50@webtv.net
Anabolic36@hotmail.com
Anabolicsteroids@hotmail.com
AnabolicSteroids@Yahoo.com
Anaconda3232@aol.com
Anadrol-50@webtv.net
andersobol@hushmail.com
Annasupply@ziplip.com
Anblexprs@hotmail.com
Animalmentality@operamail.com
Anon@hotmail.com
Anon@hushmail.com
Anon73@hushmail.com
apharmacuticalsuk@operamail.com
apotekaren@hotmail.com
Arnian@hotmail.com
arnold163@hotmail.com
ArnoldAok1@aol.com
asiella@asiella.com
auto190088@hushmail.com
auto193487@hushmail.com
auto61044@hushmail.com
B_Rodenbaugh@yahoo.com
Bad_ass@hotmail.com
Bad_karma@airmail.net
Bagatelle@portugalmail.pt
Bcboy7@yahoo.com
Becombig@hotmail.com
Beeforman69@yahoo.com
Benedetto@xpress.se
Betterbodies@hotmail.com
Bflaw1@hotmail.com
big_arms_company@americangiftware.com
big_boost@hotmail.com
bigbear@hotmail.com
Bigbear123@hotmail.com
Bigbeef@hotmail.com
Biggains@hushmail.com
biggbeef@hotmail.com
Biggerbig@hotmail.com
Biggerisbetter@hotmail.com
biggest1@btinternet.com
BigGxxx@hotmail.com
bigjoey1us@yahoo.com
Bigone557@hotmail.com
Bigpapapump300@juno.com
Bigpatel@hotmail.com
Bigstone@hushmail.com
Bigjoshua77@ziplip.com
Big- Man@ziplip.com
Bionicman5@juno.com
Blitzer@hushmail.com
Bobstark80@hotmail.com
BodyBuildersUnion@gmx.net
bodyman@softhome.net
bossbroome@hotmail.com
Bountyhunter4u2@hotmail.com.
Bucul@hotmail.com
buddypl@box43.gnet.pl
Buff99@hushmail.com
buffstud@hushmail.com
Bulkamp@operamail.com
BulkNsale@operamail.com
Bulkorders@yahoo.com
CannedSauce@Hotmail.com
cassiousclay@ziplip.com
Castobiz@caramail.com
Chad-NY@webtv.net
Champion25@excite.com
Chosto@hotmail.com
Chris_Shadwick@hotmail.com
chrissy9023@cyber-rights.net
Chulo93@aol.com
Clbain@hotmail.com
Cmay77@aol.com
Cmendoza@deal-maker.com
colski@hotmail.com
Conancruise@hotmail.com
Connection40@hotmail.com
coolhandluk@hushmail.com
CoolHandLuke@yahoo.com
Covertiskey@excite.com
Creatine@box43.gnet.pl
cultoalcuerpo@cultoalcuerpo.com
Cybergear@webtv.net
Cyberjuice@operamail.com
Cybertronix1@webtv.net
Cypionate200@yahoo.com
d_young@hotmail.com
Dargotha@hushmail.com
Darkman182@hushmail.com
Darman182@hushmail.com
Darren_Britt@msn.com
Dave@glasscity.net
dbol@hushmail.com
dbol8@yahoo.com
Dealnweed@aol.com
Deca1vega@webtv.net
decaEd@aol.com
Deca-Sustanon@Webtv.net
Derage@hotmail.com
Dickpackwood@hotmail.com
Dieselpowergym@hotmail.com
Dmms69@hotmail.com
dnp2000@hushmail.com
doc@sustanon.as
doctorgrow@hushmail.com
doddk@hotmail.com
dodgeford@cyber-rights.net
dodgeford@hushmail.com
Domesticsource@juno.com
Domesticsource@operamail.com
Domesticsource@yahoo.com
Drhormones@aol.com
dropfish@operamail.com
drorthorehab@yahoo.com
Dwr898@megahertz.njit.edu
Dyoung@info.net
Edwardomian@hotmail.com
El_cubono@hotmail.com
En4cer@bolt.com
Eric.1@MCI2000.com
Eric_720z@hotmail.com
Eric_friedmann@gmx.net
Eriksen40@hotmail.com
Eurodrug2220@hotmail.com
Europharma.sales@codec.ro
Eurotrash777@yahoo.com
excellantboy@hotmail.com
Fatfree@hotmail.com
Fatfree69@yahoo.com
fathead71@hushmail.com
Fireplug@eudoramail.com
Fitnessman@netrax.net
fitwork@email.si
fitwork@hotmail.com
flexwheeler@hotmail.com
florida_st_2000@yahoo.com
Foozer5@hotmail.com
Freakymuscle@yahoo.com
Freeballing42@hotmail.com
g.e.r.m.911@operamail.com
ganabol@hotmail.com
ganabol@rocketmail.com
Gear33@hushmail.com
gear4u@hotmail.com
geardog@ziplip.com
Gearedup@hushmail.com
Getbig@compuserve.com
getbig@email.si
getmyswoleon@hotmail.com
getpharmaticals@hotmail.com
GetRipped@apexmail.com
Getstoned@excite.com
getwood@operamail.com
GEHRKES@terra.com
Ginnycc@aracnet.net
globalvet@ziplip.com
Goochicrew@hushmail.com
Gosh@hotmail.com
Gottajuice@hotmail.com
gottajuice@hushmail.com
Gottalift50@hotmail.com
Greengobblin@hotmail.com
Greenspan@hotmail.com
Growth_hormones@hotmail.com
Guaranteeed@yahoo.com
gustav_nyman@yahoo.com
GymGear@operamail.com
haldun#@hotmail.com
Haldun85@hotmail.com
Healol@healol.com
Heat2214@hotmail.com
hemisfear@operamail.com
Hepato_Protector@yahoo.com
Herefor2@hotmail.com
hruiz01@yahoo.com
Hush666@hotmail.com
IGear@mail.com
igGxxx@hotmail.com
Ihadub42@aol.com
infinitron@ziplip.com
info@japanesejuice.com
insane1@nirvanet.com
Ipharmacy@hotmail.com
ipharmacy@hotmail.com
Ironman346@hotmail.com
J24jigga@aol.com
Jacked2dagils@hotmail.com
Jackyonassis@hotmail.com
jayrock@cyber-rights.net
Jeremii@friko3.onet.pl
Jerky18@hotmail.com
Jerry232@hotmail.com
Jimhhh@flash.com
Jml66@hotmail.com
JOHNALEXANDER@ZIPLIP.COM
Johnzeigler@iname.com
Jointmanipulation@yahoo.com
Jonb@box43.Gnet
Jrocco34@hushmail.com
Jsummers99@hotmail.com
Juanber@aol.com
Juanper@geocities.com
Juicaholic@aol.com
Juice_Express@webtv.net
juiceman53@hotmail.com
Juicemaster_2000@yahoo.com
Juicemixer@hotmail.com
Juicemonkey54@operamail.com
Juicesales@aol.com
Juicewizard@hotmail.com
JungleJuice2000@yahoo.com
Justgrow@hotmail.com
Justin-@rocketmail.com
justus-@rocketmail.com
JVargus562@aol.com
Kenexus@yahoo.com
Keven672@hotmail.com
KevinMulhaney_Man@hotmail.ocm
kingfish74@operamail.com
KhuleHandLuke@yahoo.com
Kona1@hotmail.com
Kono1@hotmail.com
krentzgroup@gmx.co.uk
Krisnbc@aol.com
kylexxx24@hotmail.com
Kz3q@hotmail.com
Lastphans@hotmail.com
Legit25@yahoo.com
Legitkit@hotmail.com
levi127@aol.com
levrone_kevin@hotmail.com
Lifter71@hotmail.com
liftit@hotmail.com
liquidjr@ziplip.com
littlemanintheboat@hushmail.com
Livetofight@iname.com
LROconnell@aol.com
lucv7@yahoo.com
luv2lift55@hushmail.com
Maddog29@hushamail.com
majorguns21@operamail.com
MapleLeafGear@Hotmail.com
Mariazaoutsou@internet.gr
Markbens@hotmail.com
Markbens@operamail.com
markwallace@hotmail.com
Markwallace@hushmail.com
Martingunn1972@aol.com
Mas_x21@yahoo.com
Massive220@hotmail.com
massivemuscle@ziplip.com
Mcgainer@hotmail.com
mclean@jump.net
Medications4u@hotmail.com
medsdirect2u@hotmail.com
Metabolic@my-deja.com
Mexgear@operamail.com
Mexman@operamail.com
Mike_hammond@net.com
mike1978@priv2.onet.pl
Minimass@hotmail.com
Misterbig@hotmail.com
mobio@ziplip.com
Monstrous44@hotmail.com
Mr.big01@gmx.net
mr_joint@hushmail.com
Mr_musclehead@hotmail.com
mr_testosterone@hushmail.com
Mr-big01@gmx.com
MrCorgann@yahoo.com
mrt_250@yahoo.com
Mrx@mailasia.com
MuscleBeach@excite.com
Needsum007@yahoo.com
Neverfwaeriamhere@juno.com
newsbc1@operamail.com
newsbc1@ziplip.com
Not_big@hotmail.com
numrologst@aol.com
Offer1@operamail.com
Offline@yahoo.com
Offline98@yahoo.com
ojsimpson24@hushmail.com
Omnadrenz@wp.pl
onawiio98@yahoo.com
Oralsonly@operamail.com
order@roid4sale.com
Oxanralone@operamail.com
Ozroidz@hotmail.com
Parabolanum@hotmail.com
peckflex2000@hushmail.com
Peetie69@operamail.com
PerformanceLab@hushmail.com
Peterm@hotmail.com
Peterm5@hotmail.com
Pharma@gmx.net
Pharma@mail.com
Pharma@telebot.com
pharma@telebot.pop.net
pharmacy@nighton.com
phobos@hushmail.com
Piesek@hotmail.com
PimpDaddyOnWax@webtv.net
pipper@yahoo.com
Porcini@hotmail.com
Powerfullhercule@hotmail.com
PowerMark47@Hotmail.com
Preadatormuscle@hotmail.com
Press350@hotmail.com
Priest_lee@hotmail.com
Primek@free.polbox.pl
Project@sad.baynet.de
Prosilia@hotmail.com
protector@yahoo.com
prowler_100@hotmail.com
Pumped@operamail.com
punisher1228@hushmail.com
R_orlando@hotmail.com
raceboy17@hotmail.com
randalljones00@ziplip.com
Raceboy7@hotmail.com
Ragen_1@yahoo.com
Raginbull2@hotmail.com
Rcancienne@hotmail.com
Realdeal_3@hotmail.com
readytojuice@hushmail.com
Realbody@hotmail.com
realdeal_3@hotmail.com
rebeljuices@888.nu
Receptors@hotmail.com
renegade10@hushmail.com
Retabolil@operamail.com
Revo99@hotmail.com
rickalaya2@address.com
Ripped_m@hotmail.com
rippeddc@aol.com
rippedman24@hotmail.com
Ritchofen@aol.com
rizzla78@hotmail.com
rob00_uk@yahoo.com
Robertoliv@hotmail.com
Rogue250@hotmail.com
RoidBoy@hotmail.com
RoidBoy27@Hotmail.com
Roids@usa.net
Roids4sale@usa.net
roidsupplier@hotmail.com
Romanpow@hotmail.com
Rougue250@hotmail.com
Rrotector@yagoo.com
russian_bodybuilders@yahoo.com
Rwholt@hotmail.com
rxman99@aol.com
Rxman99@hotmail.com
Sakido@hotmail.com
sales@anabolink.com
sales@medsdirect2u.com
Sandoz@ziplip.com
Sandozauto@yahoo.com
SC2515@aol.com
sc-daleostrowski@attbi.com
Scott672@hotmail.com
Sculptingyu@home.com
seanbagwell@hotmail.com
serostim@operamail.com
shawn88@hushmail.com
shawnsommer@hushmail.com
sheduk72@hotmail.com
shescreamalot@yahoo.com
shescreamsalot@yahoo.com
showready2001@ziplip.com
showrefunds@ziplip.com
SimianPiper@yahoo.com
Smokejumpper@hotmail.com
Soloviking@operamail.com
source14@hotmail.com
Source4gear@hushmail.com
Specialitypharma@yahoo.com
stackedjim@yahoo.com
sterguy@operamail.com
steroid_delivery@hotmail.com
steriodsup@hotmail.com
Steroid@hotmail.com
Steroiddelivery@hotmail.com
SteroidEurope@hotmail.com
Steroidorder@gmx.net
Steroidsup@hotmail.com
Steroidsupplier@hotmail.com
Stick21@exite.com
Stone@glasscity.net
Stormyy16@hotmail.com
strictlybolics@ziplip.com
Subucni@jewishmail.com
Supermassa@hotmail.com
supersets@cyber-right.net
Supplement_connection@yahoo.com
supplier@hotpop.com
Supply73@hotmail.com
Surfistaxxx@hotmail.com
sust101@hotmail.com
Sustaman@yahoo.com
Sustanon@usa.net
Sustanon250@excite.com
Sustanon4ever@yahoo.com
Sustenon250@excite.com
swede@hotmail.com
Syborg@operamail.com
sydney177@yahoo.com
T200inthehouse@usa.net
T200inthehouse@usa.net
T2man@operamail.com
testy2000@hushmail.com
testy2000@yahoo.com
the_russian_bodybuilder@yahoo.com
thebigmansource@hotmail.com
thealmighty@elitefitness.com-
Matt Green
1001 E. James Way
Seattle, Wa. 98122
thebigmansource@hushmail.com
thebigone@operamail.com
thedarkman@Operamail.com
Thehugeone@email.com
thesamadhi@hushmail.com
Throinw8s@hotmail.com
Tigerfitness@hushmail.com
Time2Grow@Hotmail.com
Time2grow@hushmail.com
Tixbroker7@aol.com
Tkouout@hotmail.com
Tom_marcano@hotmail.com
topdogg@hushmail.com
Totalsymetry@hotmail.com
toyspanda@aol.com
tracter@operamail.com
Tripod22@hotmail.com
Tristen420@aol.com
tristen42@opermail.com
triston420@operamail.com
Tysonjr@asianwired.net
UFOW99@aol.com
Ultimatesource@hotmail.com
under_pharm@bigfoot.com
UOFW99@aol.com
usagear@operamail.com
Vegas_Roids@hotmail.com
venpharm@ziplip.com
Viaimp@operamail.com
vialamp@operamail.com
vialsandcrimpers.com
Vikingpower22@hotmail.com
Vitalprices3@kimba.net
Warpig2000@hushmail.com
Wholesale@adelph.net
Widecan@hotmail.com
Wideguy@hotmail.com
Wolfgang250@hotmail.com
Wrestler184@hotmail.com
Xlittlemanx@hotmail.com
xlmass@hotmail.com
xxx672@yahoo.com
Ynotbbig@hotmail.com
Yvi22@hotmail.com
Zaba923@hotmail.com
zaoutsou@internet.gr
zsowhat@hushmail.com

------- another board -------

JrNationals@ziplip.com
PK Peetie@operamail.com
Peetie@keptprivate.com
fitnesszone@ziplip.com
vetproducts@hushmail.com
bigmagic@ziplip.com
strokerjr@ziplip
need2behuge@hushmail.com, wreckingcrew@ziplip.com and bainhead
wreckingcrew@hushmail.com
PHITZLIFTER@YAHOO.COM
PGPLine@ziplip.com, PGPLine@home.com
life_pain@hotmail.com
darren_britt@msn.com
profuler@ziplip
reality_cheque@ziplip.com
testfreak@SAFe-mail.net
tests_list@yahoo.com
testfreak@ziplip.com
www.asiella.com
robmasters68@hotmail.com
cashdaddy@ziplip.com
bigascanbe@hushmail.com
bigmotherfucker@hushmail.com
darkman77@hushmail.com
ordernow23@yahoo.com
pit23@yahoo.com
Justaphase@ziplip.com
the_russian_bodybuilder@yahoo.com (russian imposter)
russian_bodybuilders@yahoo.com (russian imposter)
joebrenner2k1@mail.ru


----------

